# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Unreal engine 4 collision

## charlescol

Bonsoir , 

Je suis dbutant sur UE4 ( version 4.2.0) , et je cherche  crer les collisions d'une maison que j'ai importer depuis Blender.

En suivant le tutoriel du site officiel (https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest...tingCollision/) je me suis aperu qu'il me manquait certaines options dans l'onglet 'collision' (dans l'editeur de mesh) , en particulier l'option "Add Box Simplified Collision" :

Voici l'onglet collision du site officiel : 


et voici le miens :


Seriez-vous comment je pourrais accder  ces fonction manquantes ? Merci d'avance

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas passer  la dernire version du moteur ? Ainsi, vous aurez peut tre toutes les options dont ils parlent  ::):

----------


## charlescol

Meric de votre rponse , je viens de passer a la derniere version (4.2.1) mais cela est toujours pareil

----------


## LittleWhite

Sauf que le moteur en est  la version *4.11*. Je ne sais pas o vous avez rcupr le logiciel.

Annonce sur Developpez.com : http://jeux.developpez.com/actu/9746...ns-de-Paragon/
Preuve officielle : https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/un...-4-11-released

----------

